# best carbon handlebar?



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

i am looking to replace my cannondale jekyll handlebar with a carbon handlebar. can anyone recommend me a lightest and strongest carbon handlebar with 9 degree bend, 5 degree upsweep, 720mm bar width, and 31.8 bar clamp?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I vote Answer ProTaper 720AM carbon bar. Git 'er done....


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

This is 711 and $90.
BlueSkyCycling.com - Easton Haven AM Carbon Handlebar 2012


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Easton Havoc Carbon.

A few components on the bike that lightest weight is not the first, second, or third on my priority. Fit, performance, and function are more important issues, handlebar, saddle, grip, seatpost and tires are among the components that fit into that category. 

I think the handlebar should fit the intended use. The way I see it, the lightest riser handlebar over the counter is about +/-130g, if the one I like comes in even at 240g, it's only a quarter pound more, it's nothing. I put Hammerschmidt on my XC bike it added 2lbs but the bike performs so much better than the conventional set up it justify the additional weight.


----------



## Nate3510 (May 21, 2009)

I also use the Easton Havoc Carbon and it is the best bar I have ever used.


----------



## jrogs (Sep 2, 2012)

I also have the answer protaper. I highly recommend them.


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

eb1888 said:


> This is 711 and $90.
> BlueSkyCycling.com - Easton Haven AM Carbon Handlebar 2012


I agree. I have one on both bikes. Wide enough but not too wide. Rise and sweep just how I like it.


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

thanks everyone. im digging the easton haven carbon bar now. i like how it feels


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm in the market for carbon bars as well. I have a couple of older Easton Monkey Lites (25.4mm) and love em so the Carbon Haven sounds appealing!!

My question is....does it ride nice? That's my primary reason for going carbon!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Could also give a look at Race Face Next bars. Strong and light, made in Canada.


----------



## Orthoguy (Dec 4, 2011)

X2 to David above. I picked up a set of the Next bars for my Anthem build. They are the best bars I have ever had and ride super and I was able to pick them up at a sweet price. Good luck!

RaceFace Next 1/4" Riser Carbon Bar | Race Face | Brand | www.PricePoint.com


----------



## dubdee (Feb 24, 2014)

Looking to replace my stock giant connect bar which is 730mm, 20mm rise, 9 degree bend, and 5 degree upsweep. Any suggestions?

I am considering the following:

1. Easton Haven - 711mm, 175g
2. Race face next 3/4 - 725mm, 175g
3. Renthal fatbar lite carbon - 740mm, 181g (don't like the color)


----------



## dubdee (Feb 24, 2014)

one more:

4. Enve riser carbon - 740mm, 185g


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I guess price isn't a concern ?

IMO the RaceFace look sick. Otherwise it's pretty much all the same. Check for warranty and support North America made products. I know Enve is made in house, not sure about the RaceFace and Easton, could be made oversea.


----------



## dubdee (Feb 24, 2014)

when I shopped around they were all within 40 bucks or so of each other.

raceface next 3/4 can be had for $119 on both eBay and Amazon so not too expensive.


----------



## dubdee (Feb 24, 2014)

I ended up buying the easton haven bar for $120 on eBay. Hope to have it installed sometime this or next week.


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

I just got the Renthal Carbon Fatbars and they are AWESOME!!! I've always run Renthal Fatbars on my quads and dirt bike and never had any problems!!


----------



## dubdee (Feb 24, 2014)

I was really tempted to get the renthal's but color didn't really match my bike paint scheme. 740mm wide and only 180g is pretty sick. BTW, check out this vid on these bars below:

Introducing The All New Fatbar Lite Carbon


----------



## Scrappy jr. (Oct 24, 2013)

dubdee said:


> I was really tempted to get the renthal's but color didn't really match my bike paint scheme. 740mm wide and only 180g is pretty sick. BTW, check out this vid on these bars below:
> 
> Introducing The All New Fatbar Lite Carbon


Yeah I likem a lot! I wasn't thrilled with the color at first but I got the Renthal stem which I also really like. The stem and the bar colors kinda match the stanchions on my Fox fork so it ties it all together nicely! I'm glad went with them. The bars were on back order for quite sometime but I wanted theme enough to wait like 2 months for them. I also liked the Loaded Napalms but they were over $200 and the stem wasn't cheap so it just wasn't reasonable to spend over $300 when I could get the Renthal $100 cheaper. I also liked the Easton Havocs but to many people run the Easton's! I like to have something different! I don't want my Scale to look like anyone else's!


----------



## Gilbasa (Dec 7, 2011)

I just got the Renthal Fatbar Carbon lite put on my Enduro. I couldn't believe how much this bar improved the handling and shock compliance on my bike. I got the 40mm rise and at 740mm wide they were much wider than the stock 660mm alloy bar that came stock on my bike. The front end of my bike really came alive! Much more control at high speeds, easy to maneuver through rock gardens and soaks up the bumps and chatter like its not even there! At only 180 grams they are the lightest bars on the market. Look great too! If your in the market for a new bar and want to really notice an advantage drop the coin and get them, you won't be disappointed! Best upgrade I've done to my bike!


----------

